# The Soul of Arcane now sleeps



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Ch. Arcane Highly Addictive - 09.06.2000-06.04.2013...my beloved ''Adi''


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Please accept my condolences on the loss of your beautiful and beloved friend. It is just so hard....


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

RIP Adi! Its is never long enough!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss!!!

RIP beautiful girl.....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh Heather, I'm so sorry. It hurts so much when we lose them.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost her. She'll be waiting for you at The Bridge and it will seem like only a moment has passed the next time you see her.

Her memory will live on in our house as well.


----------



## Odette3 (Apr 13, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. RIP Adi.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is hard when they go to the bridge. She was beautiful, sleep softly Adi. My prayers for you....


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

My condolences on your loss of beautiful Adi.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.

Sleep softly Adi


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss of Adi. May all your loving memories help comfort you in your grief.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

There really are no words. We know your pain and our hearts grieve with yours.

I am so sorry....


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Rest in peace Adi


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Adi. Sleep softly, beautiful one!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss....such an ache in the heart! She is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Buddysmyheart (Dec 28, 2011)

I too am so sorry for your loss of beautiful Adi. Losing them is such a heartache, I am so sorry that you are going through this. I have to believe that God created a very special place for these wonderful creatures. So not goodbye.....but "until we meet again". Wishing you comfort, peace, and healing for your heart!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It is just body that sleeps
her spirit will never leave your side
not able to see and hug them
is what makes it the most hard.

My deepest condolences for your loss.

Go Adi, go play with my Buddy, he would love to be your new friend.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss . I feel your pain, rip sweet sweet Adi, may u find lots of wonderful friends at the bridge.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry, Heather. My sincere condolences.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

SHE was a beauty, so sorry.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

thank you all, I have to believe she is now reunited with her darling Fallon, her Mom, Grandma, and all our loved family that passed before her...her loss leaves me heartbroken, but I could not see her suffer and deteriorate before my eyes, so my final gift to her was sleep. Adi's passing was so very peaceful.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Your pictures and Adi stories are so precious...Can only imagine your heartache... Will never forget how Adi stepped in for your sweet Fallon and her babies... Thinking of you.


----------



## Gldnlover (Mar 17, 2013)

So, so sorry for your loss. No words can ease the pain, but know you are in a lot of thoughts during this time.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss of sweet Adi. May she run free and fast at the bridge.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Adi. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

So sorry about the loss of your beautiful Adi.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of sweet Adi. May her memories bring you peace and in time, turn your tears into smiles remembering her.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

My sincerest condolences Heather. Such a nice girl


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Adi was beautiful, inside and out.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss of Adi, I hope that memories of happy times spent together help you through

Run free and fast and sleep softly Adi


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry for for your loss.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your beloved Adi.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

You have my heartfelt condolences on you loss.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Sorry for you loss.
Rest In Peace - ''Adi''


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

My heart breaks for you on the loss of your beloved Adi.((HUGS))

She was a wonderful amazing girl and I will always remember her stepping in when Fallon passed.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beloved Adi. She was such a beautiful girl!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very sorry for the loss of your Adi. She will live in your heart forever!! RIP sweet Adi.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

very sorry to hear your sad news

Rest In Peace Adi


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Run free, Adi. I remember you as the amazing grandmother who stepped in to mother babies, and I remember you for your beauty.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear the sad news. Such a lovely looking girl. You had many years but it truly is never long enough. RIP Adi..may you run and play with all the great dogs that have gone before you..your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear the loss of your sweet girl. Run Free, Adi.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

Fly high sweet Adi. May you find treats, toys and friends galore.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful Adi, my heart goes out to you.

Run free sweet girl.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sleep soft, sweet and beautiful girl.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh Heather I am so sorry. We have cried, long distance, on one another's shoulder in the past. Know my shoulder is here for you once again. And as always remember

THE STAR


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry.....Rest in peace sweet Adi.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry. Words do not express the sadness I feel for you in your loss.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart aches for you in the loss of your lovely girl. 

When my Sabrina claimed her wings a few years ago, our long-time family vet gave me this piece written by playwright Eugene O'Neill to comfort his wife on the death of their beloved dog: The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill. You might find comfort in the words, as I did. 

Here are a couple of favorite passages:
_"I ask my Master and Mistress to remember me always, but not to grieve for me too long. In my life I have tried to be a comfort to them in time of sorrow, and a reason for added joy in their happiness. It is painful for me to think that even in death I should cause them pain...

"One last word of farewell, Dear Master and Mistress. Whenever you visit my grave, say to yourselves with regret but also with happiness in your hearts at the remembrance of my long happy life with you: 'Here lies one who loved us and whom we loved.' No matter how deep my sleep I shall hear you, and not all the power of death can keep my spirit from wagging a grateful tail."_

Peace be with you.
Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. She was a beauty.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Arcane*

I am so very sorry about your beautiful ADI. I know my Smooch and Snobear are playing with her!

I added ADI to the 2013 Rainbow Bridge List:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-13.html#post2851202


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am crying and my heart aches for you. What a beautiful tribute.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read that you lost your Adi, what a beautiful girl. It sounds like she has left quite a legacy, cherish your memories.


----------



## Maggiesdad (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry for your loss... terrible thing to go through but they never leave you.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss--just read through the threads where Ms Adi jumped in to raise Fallon's last litter--what a remarkable golden...


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry to read about Adi's passing. I know the pain only too well. Sleep softly Adi. Look for our Oakley at the Bridge. I'm sure he is missing Seger and will love a new friend.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

thank you all for your kind words. My girl is now home and resting in her beautiful URN.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Oh Heather, I'm so very sorry for you loss!! Adi was such a beautiful girl, truly golden in every sense. Keeping you and yours in my thoughts as you mourn. But no doubt, her spirit is strong in the dogs she left with you... and those yet to be. Godspeed sweet girl, RIP.

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## valibin (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. Aid was Beautiful. It's never long enough. 
RIP Sweet Adi.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

That's a beautiful urn!! She s in your heart and in your home forever...


----------

